# cocktails



## harrison78 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're in search of variety of cocktail recipes or short

of idea for party drinks browse through http://www.funkin.co.uk/

Even to make your cocktail party a boom and cocktails

finger linking funkin offers variety of cocktail party

packs.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Are any of your products appropriate for use in coffee-based drinks? For example, the Monin website has a good selection of recipes for using their syrups and sauces in espresso-based drinks.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

*post removed*


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

After reading of Vintage's correttos in Italy, and meeting an Italian last week who liked a grappa corretto at 7am each day, I feel I must invest in a bottle of Aqua Vita


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The 7am corretto isn't unusual in parts of Italy. It seems that most business in Venice starts with an early shot of grappa. (It's easy when you know there's no chance of driving for the rest of the day! I sometimes think that's all that holds me back from starting more days like that!)

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You should buy a punt and move to Birmingham, Vintage


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Or perhaps a horse and cart and move to rural Ireland?

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------

